# Midwest Haunters Convention 2014 (June 6-8)



## highbury

All of the other conventions have come and gone for 2014, leaving the best for last. Time for a roll call. Besides ActionJax and me, who's in!?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

This will be my first time attending and I'm super pumped! Can't wait!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I plan to be there on Saturday of that weekend. We need to arrange for a time/place to meet while we're there. What we've done at NHC is pick a spot on the show floor, such as at one of the vendors' booths, and set a time to meet (early afternoon often works). We also get a group photo for everyone.

We will likely wear something HauntForum-related to make us easy to spot anywhere on the floor


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone although I'll be in seminars most of Saturday. Then of course there's the costume party but how will we then recognize anyone? Not that it wouldn't be hard enough already!


----------



## highbury

Roxy, the Northern Ohio Home Haunters group will be getting together for lunch on Saturday. Feel free come with us if you have the time! There's a market about a block away from the convention center that has a really great BBQ booth.

Also, for those attending the Thursday bus haunt tour: the Akron Haunted Schoolhouse/Laboratory is literally 10 minutes from my house, Bloodview is 10 minutes from my mom's house and the Factory of Terror is about 30 minutes away from me. I should just set up my front yard and have everyone stop by!!

All three haunts are TOP notch and worth the trip if anyone is still considering it (I won't be going, as I don't want to drive down to Columbus just to turn around and basically come back home)  , but I will be on the Friday bus tour.

Can't wait to see everyone there!!


----------



## trishaanne

I can't make it but hubby will be there. I know, strange, huh! His kids live in Columbus and he is going out there to visit. I can't go because I have no place to leave the dog, and his daughter refuses to let us bring her. He is going to go to just wander the vendor floor but can't go to any seminars (money is still too tight from moving). If you see him wandering around, looking terribly lost and out of place, say HI. He is going to be a bit out of his comfort zone. I did look at the webpage for MWH and picked out the vendors I really want him to check out..including Allan H.


----------



## kprimm

I will also be on the Friday night Screamfactory bus tour.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Highbury, we'll play lunch by ear. We'll be driving down from Sandusky Saturday morning (combining the convention with a visit to my mom), then stopping by my brother's house on the way (he lives near Columbus). What time will you guys be meeting at the BBQ booth?


----------



## Abunai

I so much want to go to this thing. 
I've been to TransWorld and HauntX already this year. 
Transworld was great for the floor show.
HauntX was great for the comradery and awesome seminars/classes.
I'd like to do some haunt tours. 
I only have 25 hours of vacation time left for the year. 
I've seriously depleted my haunt budget. 
I need someone to talk some sense into me. 

Make me go to MHC, darn it!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's easy, Abunai - just recycle/reuse/freshen up old props for pennies and use the money you saved to go to MHC

Don't have any good suggestions for the vacation thing unless you find a way to warp time so you can go to the convention and then return the day before you left.


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel

I'll be going. First year for me. I'm psyched for the tours which I, with my husband, am attending all of. It's going to be a fun whirlwind weekend.


----------



## ActionJax

Uruk-Hai said:


> This will be my first time attending and I'm super pumped! Can't wait!


W00T! Uruk-Hai is coming to MHC! I really look forward to meeting you. Love you prop work. Been an admire for some time now. Cheers!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

ActionJax said:


> W00T! Uruk-Hai is coming to MHC! I really look forward to meeting you. Love you prop work. Been an admire for some time now. Cheers!


HA! :jol: Thanks! Looking forward to meeting everyone as well. I'll be wearing my Halloween Haunt Calendar t-shirts!


----------



## ActionJax

Wait? You got Halloween Haunt Calendar T-shirts? You going to be offering those up for sale at the convention? Just curious?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

ActionJax said:


> Wait? You got Halloween Haunt Calendar T-shirts? You going to be offering those up for sale at the convention? Just curious?


For sure! I didn't get that many made but will be bringing what I have - $10/each.


----------



## RWB

For those who have gone is there a better day to purchase items on the trade floor? Would Sunday work better for bargains or do you chance missing out on some really neat stuff by missing Saturday?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

RWB said:


> For those who have gone is there a better day to purchase items on the trade floor? Would Sunday work better for bargains or do you chance missing out on some really neat stuff by missing Saturday?


Good question. As another first-timer I'd like to know too! Most of Saturday I'll be in seminars but will squeeze in time on the show floor throughout the day and then on Sunday before I head home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I will only be there on Saturday. Knowing what early risers we both are (NOT!), I expect it's likely we'll get there around noon or a little after.

Uruk-Hai, what seminars will you be attending?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

RoxyBlue said:


> Uruk-Hai, what seminars will you be attending?


Since this is my first time to MHC I signed up for the full weekend pass! These are the Saturday seminars I'm looking at taking...

11:15am | Room B - Create your own Nightmarish Burlap Masks

12:30pm | Room C - Head Towards the Light: Using Lights to "Paint" Your Haunt Walls

2:30pm | Room C - Realistic Haunt Painting and Distressing

3:45 | Room C - Prop Weaponry (maybe?)

5:00pm | Room B - Fabricating Props for Halloween Displays and Haunted Houses


----------



## highbury

If anyone is interested, a group of us will be meeting up on Saturday for lunch. We'll meet at the Info Booth (I'll probably be wearing my Highbury Cemetery shirt ) at noon and head over to North Market, which is only a block or two away from the Convention Center. And it's WAY better than the swill you'll find in the Food Court! I went last year and Holy Smoke BBQ was delicious!! Everyone is invited!!


----------



## Abunai

Hooorah!

I did it.

Pulled the trigger.

I just finished registering for the seminars and events my wife and I will be attending.

Made up my mind this morning and got a great deal on flight/hotel/rental car on PriceLine. 

God bless you, William Shatner.

Even ended up at the Hyatt Regency.

We'll be stretching it veeeeeery thin for the rest of the year, but we'll have done the trifecta: TransWorld, HauntX, and MHC.

Couldn't afford a baby sitter, but my 7 year old should be OK for a few days with two German Shepherds to watch him, and a couple of boxes of Captain Crunch, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll do our best to be there before noon. And BTW, our intrepid leader, Zombie-F, is also going to be at the convention

Abunai, you're going to need more food because the two German shepherds will have that Captain Crunch demolished in no time:jol:


----------



## LilMissSunshine

I know for sure myself and ManufacturedFear will be there on Saturday. I'd love to meet up with ya'll around lunch time. This will be my second year, for the person that asked about buying on sat/sun if you have something in particular you want, you need to be there when the doors open on Sat. All the good stuff usually walks out the door in the first hour. If you're going to just browse and don't have any particulars in mind, I'd still recommend you go shop on Sat. Most of the vendors have "Con" price deals going on so they don't really drop their prices on Sunday.


----------



## scream1973

Wife and I will be there again.. with our offspring in tow for thier first venture into some big conventions


----------



## scream1973

As far as purchasing.> if there is something you really want buy it when you see it .. Otherwise there is a good chance it wont be there.. However that also being said if you are there on Sunday at the end of the day alot of vendors do drop pricing to just clear it out so they dont have to pack it up esepcially if they dont have much left..


----------



## S L A M

I'll be there next year...


----------



## RWB

LilMissSunshine said:


> I know for sure myself and ManufacturedFear will be there on Saturday. I'd love to meet up with ya'll around lunch time. This will be my second year, for the person that asked about buying on sat/sun if you have something in particular you want, you need to be there when the doors open on Sat. All the good stuff usually walks out the door in the first hour. If you're going to just browse and don't have any particulars in mind, I'd still recommend you go shop on Sat. Most of the vendors have "Con" price deals going on so they don't really drop their prices on Sunday.


Thank you for the detailed reply. Looks like Saturday it is.


----------



## ActionJax

Hey everyone! Just a shout out that Jody and I have arrived at the Hyatt earlier today. And so far we've bumped into Allan Hopps and Ed and Marsha Edmunds. Both just wonderful people! Looking forward to hooking up with everyone. So give me a shout and we'll look you up. So far I know that Jody and I plan on being at the after hours party for the SCARY-OKE! So I'm sure we'll see some of you then.

I'll be checking back here often so send me an IM.

Cheers!

~Jack


----------



## ActionJax

It's 11:15 and my wife and I are back in the hotel room. We went to the "Scary-Oke" party, but to be honest it wasn't that well attended in my opinion. Which is really sad. From the video we saw online we thought it was REALLY going to be something. When we left there was maybe 30 people there. I recognized a few names from the forum like Gothgloom and Deoblo85, but we didn't feel comfortable enough to just walk up and say hi. Maybe tomorrow. This is our first conference, and so far not too much to talk about. Not what I would call a "party."  But I guess the conference hasn't REALLY "Officially" started yet either.

We're hoping that tomorrow picks up when a Highbury shows up. At least then we'll know someone else.

Cheers!









Deoblo85 singing at Scary-Oke


----------



## LilMissSunshine

I was debating showing up in costume, but I think I'll just be in my Instructables Halloween shirt, a costume seems like so much work at 8am. I'm pretty hard to miss(other than the fact I'm short) I currently have dark blue and hot pink hair. Manufactured Fear and I should be up there around 11ish tomorrow morning. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## ActionJax

LilMissSunshine said:


> I was debating showing up in costume, but I think I'll just be in my Instructables Halloween shirt, a costume seems like so much work at 8am. I'm pretty hard to miss(other than the fact I'm short) I currently have dark blue and hot pink hair. Manufactured Fear and I should be up there around 11ish tomorrow morning. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


Sounds good. My wife and Jody and I are going to be "looking" for costumes first thing in the morning when the trade floor opens. We'll be sure to be on the look out for you.


----------



## trishaanne

I am so jealous. My husband is going to be there just for the vendor floor tomorrow (Saturday). He'll be seeing all of MY Hauntforum and other haunter friends and won't even know who they are! He'll be the one wandering around looking for Ethan from Hundred Acres Manor...lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be there Saturday. Spooky1 will be wearing a straw hat and HauntForum T-shirt. I will likely be wearing my avatar T-shirt I made a few years ago. With luck, we'll get there in time to meet folks at the info booth around noon.


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel

I'm going to have to try and look around for folks. I'd have to say that my only possible ID that I'd be wearing would be my Werehamster badge.


----------



## LilMissSunshine

Is it the information boot for the con?


----------



## trishaanne

I just heard from hubby, who called from the vendor floor. He is completely overwhelmed with everything going on and the amount of talent out there. It's a good thing I didn't convince him to go to the seminars..his head would probably explode! I can't tell you how jealous I am of him right now. Hopefully he'll hear back from Ethan and they can meet. In the meantime, I'll sit here in NC, pouting, and doing fun stuff, like laundry, washing floors, etc!


----------



## Spooky1

We're at North Market getting lunch. We'll hit the floor soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The convention was a blast - lots of great, friendly vendors and we got the chance to meet HF members LilMissSunshine, ManufacturedFear, Ramonadona, kprimm, Zombie-F (at last!),Psychobunny, HellHound, and Spectral Illusions. We also had a very pleasant chat with the folks from Spider Hill Prop Works and Ed from Midnight Syndicate (also a member here), and re-met Badger and HalloweenZombie.


----------



## highbury

Roxy and Spooky1, sorry we missed you on Saturday. We ended up going to lunch, but I was so out of it (okay, hung over...) I even forgot someone from our own group, although I won't name names (right ActionJax?). Ugh. Sorry, all.

I also took a picture of Uruk-Hai at the masquerade party and I didn't even realize it was him until I talked to Brad Goodspeed and the Haunters Hangout guys later that night. I did briefly meet RamonaDona in the elevator when she was wearing her Haunt Forum t-shirt. And I finally got to meet Zombie-F, too!

A fun, crazy weekend for sure! Can't wait until next year!!


----------



## ActionJax

It's OK Highbury. I forgive you for forgetting us. We fended for ourselves just fine. LOL
Can't believe I missed Uruk-Hai! I was actually looking for him too. I wanted one of those t-shirts!

I have to send a shout out to my man Ed from Midnight Syndicate! It was really great catching up with you on Sunday for a few. And thanks for hooking me up with the poster my friend. Already framed and hanging in my office! I just wish I would have gotten a picture with you too. OH, well, we'll see you in September for your show.

Cheers!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Wow! I can't believe I missed meeting so many of you!  I was in seminars much of Saturday - only zipping in and out of the trade show floor between sessions. I did briefly manage to meet Zombie-F and lots from the Haunters Hangout crew which was great. Here's the costume I was wearing at the Masquerade Ball. I had a blast at MHC! This was my first time attending a big convention such as this and just had a great time. I know for sure I'll be back!


----------



## ActionJax

Oh for CRYIN'OUTLOAD! I saw you in that costume. LOVED it! I meant to come up and get a photo with you, but never got around to it. Nice job on the costume.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

ActionJax said:


> Oh for CRYIN'OUTLOAD! I saw you in that costume. LOVED it! I meant to come up and get a photo with you, but never got around to it. Nice job on the costume.


Oh that's too funny! I think there was probably a lot of other people I could have met but we were all hidden - of course that's the whole point of a costume ball, right? 

BTW, I do have a limited supply of Haunt Calendar t-shirts left over. $10 plus shipping. Just let me know.

Also I am still taking photo submissions for the 2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR with all the info being found on the website. I'm up to over 40 submissions but can take many, many more! Let's keep them coming!

http://www.hectorturner.com/HalloweenHauntCalendar/submissions.html


----------



## Diabolik

This was the first show we attended as a vendor. It was a great crowd. I know for sure we got to meet ActionJax, Roxy Blue, Spooky1, kprimm, Zombie-F and Uruk-Hai. I am sure there were a few others that stopped by too. I wanted to send out a quick thanks to everyone that stopped by the booth to check us out and those that purchased something from us. We will definitely be back to MHC next year and will be looking forward to bringing you some new stuff. 

Also, we will have a banner in Uruk-Hai's calendar next year and he was nice enough to bring us a copy of the 2014 edition to the show. If you haven't seen it in person, it is a great looking calendar with some fantastic pictures. I highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## scream1973

The scary oke is normally on Friday night at the hotel.. the fact they did it on Thursday was why it wasnt as well attended..


----------



## scream1973

Diabolik said:


> This was the first show we attended as a vendor. It was a great crowd. I know for sure we got to meet ActionJax, Roxy Blue, Spooky1, kprimm, Zombie-F and Uruk-Hai. I am sure there were a few others that stopped by too. I wanted to send out a quick thanks to everyone that stopped by the booth to check us out and those that purchased something from us. We will definitely be back to MHC next year and will be looking forward to bringing you some new stuff.
> 
> Also, we will have a banner in Uruk-Hai's calendar next year and he was nice enough to bring us a copy of the 2014 edition to the show. If you haven't seen it in person, it is a great looking calendar with some fantastic pictures. I highly recommend checking it out.


Cool we stopped and bought some stuff from your booth.. didn't even know it was you..


----------



## scream1973

Heres our costumes from the ball


----------



## highbury

Hey, I saw you:


----------



## scream1973

Aww yes with Mr Jerry Vayne the Haunt Rocker


----------

